# βάζω το λιθαράκι μου



## Zwrzi (May 27, 2012)

Καλησπέρα σας!

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει αντίστοιχο του "_βάζω το λιθαράκι μου_".
Έχω βρει προς το παρόν το "chip in" και το "pull my weight", αλλά δε με ικανοποιούν ιδιαίτερα. 

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2012)

...
add my bit, contribute a little bit

Καλωσόρισες, Zwrzi, με το λιθαράκι σου. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2012)

I'll add my two cents' worth.

Και καλώς όρισες αγαπητέ/αγαπητή :)


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2012)

Boy, two lexilogists have already *done their bit*!

Γεια σου, Ζώρζη! Ζώρζης είσαι ή Ζώρζη;


----------



## Zwrzi (May 27, 2012)

Wow! Εξαιρετικά άμεση ανταπόκριση! 

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους!
Ναι, το όνομά μου είναι κομματάκι παραπλανητικό...

Είμαι η Ζωρζή, λοιπόν, και είμαι καλά!


----------



## Zwrzi (May 27, 2012)

Βέβαια, χωρίς να θέλω να φανώ κι αχάριστη στις προτάσεις σας, μήπως υπάρχει κάποια πιο formal έκφραση/idiom?


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2012)

Αμέ. Για αρχή: _*has had a significant contribution* to something / to creating something_.

Αλλά, άμα θα κουραστούμε να δίνουμε εναλλακτικές, θα ζητήσουμε συμφραζόμενα για να είμαστε πιο κοντά στο στόχο.


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2012)

have a hand in
play a part / role in


----------



## Zwrzi (May 27, 2012)

Χμμμ...καθόλου μα καθόλου κακή ιδέα! 
Το context έχει ως εξής: πρόκειται για μία παρουσίαση πτυχιακής - οπότε έχουμε formal register, αλλά και προφορικό λόγο.


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2012)

Να βάλω κι ένα σπάνιο:

*has been instrumental in the creation / in creating*


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2012)

Βρε συ Νίκελ, τα δικά σου διατηρούν τη νοηματική συνάφεια, αλλά δεν μεταφέρουν και την ταπεινοφροσύνη που εκφράζει η αγγλική έκφραση.


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2012)

Σωστά λες. Κάτι με "...a small but not insignificant contribution" τότε.


----------



## m_a_a_ (Mar 1, 2017)

Nearly 5 years later, I'll pitch in (and help)


----------

